# Coming down in August



## bassmoe12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Coming down for a two week job in August, and, wondering the best place to get a couple evenings in fishing. 

Been reading some of the reports, and, see that a gaf is helpfull, but, how long should it be?



Moe


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I would try the Pensacola Pier, or the Bob Sykes Bridge (the bridge going onto Pensacola Beach). You don't need a gaff if fishing from these places. A Bridge net is a handy thing to have though for pulling your fish up. If you catch a fish that needs to be gaffed at the pier usually someone will have one, if not you can call Jerry at the shack and he may be able to gaff it for you.


----------

